# 2006-2007 Indiana Pacers Roster Thread



## Pacers Fan

*2006-2007 Indiana Pacers*
*Record*: 21-20​
*Logos:*










*Uniforms:*










*Players:*

*Starters:*









Jeff Foster

*Position*: Center/Power Forward
*Number*: 10
*Salary*: Current: $5,200,000 / Total: $16,800,000 / Expires: 2008-2009
*Birthdate*: Jan. 16, 1977
*Height*: 6'11"
*Weight*: 250 lbs.
*College*: Southwest Texas State University
*High School*: James Madison (San Antonio, Texas)

*How he came to Indiana*: On July 30th, 1999, Jeff Foster was selected #21 overall in the First Round of the NBA Draft by the Golden State Warriors. His draft rights were later traded to the Pacers for Vonteego Cummings (#26) and a future first round draft pick (Troy Murphy).

*Where on the depth chart*: Jeff Foster will most likely be the starting Center, while seeing limited minutes at the PF.

*Season Statistics*:

39 games played
26 games started
MPG: 24.6
PPG: 5.1
ORPG: 3.6
DRPG: 5.2
RPG: 8.9
APG: .7
SPG: 1
BPG: .6
FG%: 47
3-Point%: 0
FT%: 67.1
TOPG: 1.18
FPG: 2.9

*Strengths*: Overall rebounding; post defense

*Weaknesses*: Fouling, scoring









Jermaine O'Neal

*Position*: Power Forward/Center
*Number*: 7
*Salary*: Current: $18,084,000 / Total: $82,200,000 / Expires: 2009-2010 (Player option in 2008-2009)
*Birthdate*: Oct. 13, 1978
*Height*: 6'11"
*Weight*: 260 lbs.
*College*: None
*High School*: Eau Claire (Columbia, South Carolina)

*How he came to Indiana*: Jermaine O'Neal was selected #17 in the 1996 NBA Draft by the Portland Trailblazers. On August 31, 2000, O'Neal was traded from Portland with Center Joe Kleine to Indiana, for Dale Davis.

*Where on the depth chart*: Jermaine O'Neal should be our starting Power Forward this year, while seeing limited minutes at the Center.

*Season Statistics*:

34 games played
34 games started
MPG: 35.7
PPG: 19.2
ORPG: 2.3
DRPG: 8.1
RPG: 10.4
APG: 2.9
SPG: .7
BPG: 3.1
FG%: 45.6
3-Point%: 0
FT%: 74.4
TOPG: 2.76
FPG: 3.3

*Strengths*: Post moves; quickness; jump shot; shot blocking; foul drawing

*Weaknesses*: Toughness; too passive









Danny Granger

*Position*: Small Forward/Power Forward/Shooting Guard
*Number*: 33
*Salary*: Current: $1,417,800 / Total: $5,264,405 / Expires: 2008-2009 (Team Options in 2007-2008 and 2008-2009)
*Birthdate*: March 20, 1983
*Height*: 6'8"
*Weight*: 228 lbs.
*College*: Bradley, New Mexico (Where he finished)
*High School*: Grace King (Metarie, LA)

*How he came to Indiana*: Danny Granger was selected by the Indiana Pacers with the 17th pick in the 2005 NBA Draft.

*Where on the depth chart*: With the recent trade, Granger should be starting at Small Forward, but also might see minutes at Power Forward and Shooting Guard.

*Season Statistics*:

39 games played
16 games started
MPG: 30.9
PPG: 12.4
ORPG: 1.8
DRPG: 3.1
RPG: 4.9
APG: .9
SPG: .7
BPG: .8
FG%: 46.6
3-Point%: 38.5
FT%: 77.8
TOPG: 1.38
FPG: 3.1

*Strengths*: Shot blocking; man defense; rebounding; 3-point shooting; versatility

*Weaknesses*: Inexperience; passiveness









Marquis Daniels

*Position*: Shooting Guard
*Number*: 6
*Salary*: Current: $5,883,600 / Total: $7,354,000 / Expires: 2009-2010 (Team Option off season of 2008-2009)
*Birthdate*: January 7, 1981
*Height*: 6'6"
*Weight*: 200 lbs.
*College*: Auburn
*High School*: Mount Zion Christian Academy (Durham, NC)

*How he came to Indiana*: Marquis Daniels went undrafted, and signed with the Dallas Mavericks in 2003-2004. After playing there for 3 years, he was traded to Indiana in the Austin Croshere deal.

*Where on the depth chart*: Marquis Daniels might be starting at Shooting Guard this year, also seeing minutes at Small Forward and Point Guard.

*Season Statistics*:

35 games played
4 games started
MPG: 16.2
PPG: 5.5
ORPG: .5
DRPG: 1.2
RPG: 1.7
APG: 1.3
SPG: .7
BPG: .1
FG%: 41.2
3-Point%: 20
FT%: 75
TOPG: 1.09
FPG: 1.1

*Strengths*: Slashing, ball handling, defense

*Weaknesses*: Jump shot









Jamaal Tinsley

*Position*: Point Guard
*Number*: 11
*Salary*: Current: $5,714,286 / Total: $34,920,635 / Expires: 2010-2011 (BYC until July 1, 2006)
*Birthdate*: Feb. 28, 1978
*Height*: 6'3"
*Weight*: 185 lbs.
*College*: Iowa State
*High School*: Samuel J. Tilden (Brooklyn, New York)

*How he came to Indiana*: After the rights to the pick which selected him was traded numerous times, he was traded, and somehow came to Indiana.

*Where on the depth chart*: Jamaal Tinsley is the starting PG, when healthy.

*Season Statistics*:

39 games played
39 games started
MPG: 30.8
PPG: 12.4
ORPG: .8
DRPG: 2.7
RPG: 3.6
APG: 6.3
SPG: 1.5
BPG: .4
FG%: 38
3-Point%: 31.3
FT%: 68.9
TOPG: 2.56
FPG: 2.6

*Strengths*: Ball handling; passing; court vision; stealing; isolation; play making

*Weaknesses*: Slow feet; defense; attitude; injuries; gambling

Bench:

*Centers*:









David Harrison

*Position*: Center
*Number*: 13
*Salary*: Current: $960,840 / Total: $2,695,156 / Expires: 2007-2008
*Birthdate*: August 15, 1982
*Height*: 7'0"
*Weight*: 280 lbs.
*College*: University of Colorado
*High School*: Brentwood Academy (Nashville, Tennessee)

*How he came to Indiana*: David Harrison was selected #29 overall by the Indiana Pacers in the 2004 NBA Draft.

*Where on the depth chart*: Harrison hasn't played much this year with a sprained shoulder, so when he comes back, he'll have to battle Maceo Baston, Ike Diogu, and Troy Murphy for Center minutes.

*Season Statistics*:

10 games played
1 games started
MPG: 7.5
PPG: 2.3
ORPG: .3
DRPG: 1.4
RPG: 1.7
APG: .2
SPG: .2
BPG: .7
FG%: 55.6
3-Point%: 0
FT%: 33.3
TOPG: .5
FPG: 2.4

*Strengths*: Post game; mass; shot blocking

*Weaknesses*: Defense; foul-prone; fitness; hustle; clumsy

*Power Forwards*:









Troy Murphy

*Position*: Power Forward/Center
*Number*: 3
*Salary*: Current: $8,285,714 / Total: $50,634,921 / Expires: 2010-11
*Birthdate*: May 2, 1980
*Height*: 6'11"
*Weight*: 245 lbs.
*College*: Notre Dame
*High School*: Delbarton (Northern Hills, New Jersey)

*How he came to Indiana*: Troy Murphy was selected with the 14th pick in the 2001 draft by the Golden State Warriors, ironically, with the Pacers' first round draft pick which was traded with Vonteego Cummings for Jeff Foster. After playing 5 seasons with the Warriors, he was traded with Keith McLeod, Ike Diogu, and Mike Dunleavy to Indiana for Josh Powell, Stephen Jackson, Al Harrington, and Sarunas Jasikevicius.

*Where on the depth chart*: For now, Murphy should be coming off the bench at Power Forward and Center, but could earn a starting spot at either position.

*Season Statistics*:

26 games played
17 games started
MPG: 25.7
PPG: 8.9
ORPG: 1.4
DRPG: 4.6
RPG: 6
APG: 2.3
SPG: .8
BPG: .6
FG%: 45
3-Point%: 37.3
FT%: 71.2
TOPG: 1.12
FPG: 2.4

*Strengths*: Jump shot, rebounding

*Weaknesses*: Defense









Ike Diogu

*Position*: Power Forward
*Number*: 1
*Salary*: Current: $2,137,200 / Total: $7,336,383 / Expires: 2008-2009 (Team option 2008-2009)
*Birthdate*: September 11, 1983
*Height*: 6'8"
*Weight*: 255 lbs.
*College*: Arizona State
*High School*: Garland (Garland, Texas)

*How he came to Indiana*: Ike Diogu was selected by the Warriors with the 9th pick in the 2005 NBA Draft. He was traded to Indiana during the 2006-2007 season with Troy Murphy, Keith McLeod, and Mike Dunleavy for Sarunas Jasikevicius, Al Harrington, Stephen Jackson, and Josh Powell.

*Where on the depth chart*: Diogu might not be seeing many minutes with Indiana this year, since both big man positons are stacked. Look for him to get garbage time, or used in case someone like Jermaine O'Neal is in foul trouble.

*Season Statistics*:

17 games played
0 games started
MPG: 13.1
PPG: 7.2
ORPG: 1.2
DRPG: 2.5
RPG: 3.7
APG: .3
SPG: .2
BPG: .6
FG%: 53
3-Point%: 0
FT%: 79.5
TOPG: 1.06
FPG: 2.1

*Strengths*: Low-post, short jumper, long arms

*Weaknesses*: Height, inexperience









Maceo Baston

*Position*: Power Forward
*Number*: 9
*Salary*: Current: $865,063 / Total: $1,829,699 / Expires: 2007-2008 (player option 2006-2007 offseason)
*Birthdate*: May 29, 1976
*Height*: 6'10"
*Weight*: 230 lbs.
*College*: University of Michigan
*High School*: H. Grady Spruce (Dallas, Texas)

*How he came to Indiana*: Maceo Baston was selected with the last pick in the 1998 draft by the Chicago Bulls. He was cut, and in 2002-2003, signed with the Toronto Raptors. He only played 16 games, and after a stint overseas, he signed with Indiana for the 2006-2007 season.

*Where on the depth chart*: 3rd backup PF to Jermaine O'Neal and a few Center minutes.

*Season Statistics*:

27 games played
2 games started
MPG: 10.2
PPG: 3.1
ORPG: .6
DRPG: 1.3
RPG: 1.9
APG: .3
SPG: .4
BPG: .6
FG%: 69
3-Point%: 100
FT%: 76.5
TOPG: .85
FPG: 1.9

*Strengths*: Rebounding, dunking, shot blocking

*Weaknesses*: Takes too many jump shots

*Small Forwards*:









Mike Dunleavy

*Position*: Small Forward
*Number*: 17
*Salary*: Current: $7,438,016 / Total: $45,000,000 / Expires: 2010-2011 (BYC for 2006-2007)
*Birthdate*: September 15, 1980
*Height*: 6'9"
*Weight*: 230 lbs.
*College*: Duke
*High School*: Jesuit (Portland, Oregon)

*How he came to Indiana*: Mike Dunleavy was selected by the Warriors with the 3rd pick of the 2002 NBA Draft. During the 2006-2007 season, he was traded along with Ike Diogu, Troy Murphy, and Keith McLeod to Indiana for Stephen Jackson, Al Harrington, Sarunas Jasikevicius, and Josh Powell.

*Where on the depth chart*: Mike Dunleavy should backup Danny Granger at the Small Forward, but might see a few minutes playing Shooting Guard.

*Season Statistics*:

39 games played
6 games started
MPG: 26.9
PPG: 11.4
ORPG: 1
DRPG: 3.8
RPG: 4.8
APG: 3
SPG: 1
BPG: .3
FG%: 44.9
3-Point%: 34.6
FT%: 77.2
TOPG: 1.82
FPG: 2.1

*Strengths*: Intelligence, height, passing, rebounding

*Weaknesses*: Defending









Shawne Williams

*Position*: Small Forward
*Number*: 4
*Salary*: Current: $1,367,760 / Total: $6,827,147 / Expires: 2009-2010 (Team Option off season of 2007-2008; 2008-2009)
*Birthdate*: February 16. 1986
*Height*: 6'9"
*Weight*: 225 lbs.
*College*: Memphis
*High School*: ?

*How he came to Indiana*: The Indiana Pacers selected Shawne Williams with the 17th pick in the 2006 NBA Draft.

*Where on the depth chart*: 3rd Small Forward, behind Danny Granger and Mike Dunleavy. He might see some Power Forward and Shooting Guard minutes, though.

*Season Statistics*:

12 games played
1 games started
MPG: 7.7
PPG: 2.5
ORPG: .3
DRPG: .5
RPG: .8
APG: .3
SPG: .1
BPG: .2
FG%: 52
3-Point%: 36.4
FT%: 0
TOPG: .25
FPG: .8

*Strengths*: Shooting, height

*Weaknesses*: Inexperience

*Shooting Guards*:









Rawle Marshall

*Position*: Shooting Guard
*Number*: 2
*Salary*: Current: $664,209/ Total: $664,209 / Expires: 2006-2007
*Birthdate*: February 20, 1982
*Height*: 6'7"
*Weight*: 190 lbs.
*College*: Oakland University
*High School*: Mackenzie (Detroit, Michigan)

*How he came to Indiana*: Rawle Marshall was undrafted, and signed with Dallas in 2005-2006. He was traded to Indiana in the Darrell Armstrong, Josh Powell, and Anthony Johnson trade.

*Where on the depth chart*: The recent trade opened Shooting Guard minutes for Rawle Marshall. If he can actually be effective, he might play some as a backup to Marquis Daniels.

*Season Statistics*:

20 games played
2 games started
MPG: 7.6
PPG: 2.4
ORPG: .3
DRPG: .7
RPG: .9
APG: .4
SPG: .2
BPG: 0
FG%: 42.4
3-Point%: 0
FT%: 82.6
TOPG: .45
FPG: .3

*Strengths*: Getting open, slashing, defense

*Weaknesses*: Finishing, inexperience

*Point Guards*









Darrell Armstrong

*Position*: Point Guard
*Number*: 24	
*Salary*: Current: $1,178,348 / Total: $3,660,213 / Expires: 2008-2009
*Birthdate*: June 22, 1968
*Height*: 6'1"
*Weight*: 180 lbs.
*College*: Fayetteville State University
*High School*: Ashbrook (Gastonia, North Carolina)

*How he came to Indiana*: After stints overseas, Darrell Armstrong signed with the Orlando Magic in 1994-1995. In 2003-2004, he began a two-year stint with New Orleans, followed by one year with the Dallas Mavericks. In the 2005-2006 offseason, Armstrong was traded with Rawle Marshall and Josh Powell to the Indiana Pacers for Anthony Johnson.

*Where on the depth chart*: Now that Sarunas Jasikevicius has been traded, Armstrong should hope that his coffee keeps him energized enough for backup PG minutes.

*Season Statistics*:

39 games played
1 games started
MPG: 11.4
PPG: 3.7
ORPG: .3
DRPG: .9
RPG: 1.3
APG: 1.5
SPG: .7
BPG: .1
FG%: 41
3-Point%: 35.3
FT%: 70.4
TOPG: .51
FPG: 1.1

*Strengths*: Quickness, experience, 3-point shot

*Weaknesses*: 









Orien Greene

*Position*: Point Guard
*Number*: 5
*Salary*: Current: $664,209/ Total: $1,434,819 / Expires: 2007-2008
*Birthdate*: February 4, 1982
*Height*: 6'4"
*Weight*: 208 lbs.
*College*: University of Louisiana at Lafayette
*High School*: Gainesville, Florida (Gainesville, Florida)

*How he came to Indiana*: Orien Green was selected with the 53rd pick in the 2005 draft by the Boston Celtics. After a year there, he was cut, and claimed off waivers by the Indiana Pacers with the trade exception acquired from Phoenix in the James Jones deal.

*Where on the depth chart*: Orien Greene is the 3rd Point Guard, unless Darrell Armstrong doesn't drink his coffee, or Keith McLeod proves better.

*Season Statistics*:

17 games played
0 games started
MPG: 4.4
PPG: .7
ORPG: .1
DRPG: .5
RPG: .5
APG: .2
SPG: .4
BPG: .1
FG%: 19
3-Point%: 0
FT%: 66.7
TOPG: .53
FPG: .5

*Strengths*: Defense, height

*Weaknesses*: Shooting









Keith McLeod

*Position*: Point Guard
*Number*: 20
*Salary*: Current: $1,350,000 / Total: $1,350,000 / Expires: 2006-2007
*Birthdate*: November 5th, 1979
*Height*: 6'2"
*Weight*: 190 lbs.
*College*: Bowling Green State
*High School*: McKinley (Canton, Ohio)

*How he came to Indiana*: Keith McLeod went undrafted in 2002. After playing with Mabo Livorno, he signed with Minnesota. For the next two years, he played with Utah, before being traded to the Warriors in the Derek Fisher trade. McLeod was involved in the 2006-2007 trade between Indiana and Golden State, which sent him, along with Troy Murphy, Ike Diogu, and Mike Dunleavy to Indiana for Stephen Jackson, Al Harrington, Sarunas Jasikevicius, and Josh Powell.

*Where on the depth chart*: Keith McLeod should be an emergency Point Guard, unless he shows something amazing. As of now, he's the 3rd backup to Jamaal Tinsley, behind Darrell Armstrong and Orien Greene.

*Season Statistics*:

26 games played
2 games started
MPG: 14.6
PPG: 5.3
ORPG: .1
DRPG: .7
RPG: .8
APG: 1.7
SPG: .6
BPG: .1
FG%: 39
3-Point%: 39.1
FT%: 88.7
TOPG: .88
FPG: .8

*Strengths*:

*Weaknesses*: 


*Staff:*

*Executive:*

*Owners:*









Herbert Simon

Melvin Simon

*CEO/President:*









Donnie Walsh

*President of Basketball Operations:*









Larry Bird

*Executive Vice President and Director of Conseco Fieldhouse:*

Rick Fuson

*Assistant to the President:*

David Craig

*Administrative Assistant:*

Susy Fisher

*Team Development:*

*Vice President:*

Kathryn Jordan

*Director of Team Resources:*

Wendy Sommers

*Administrative Assistant:*

Paula Curry

*Basketball:*

*Head Coach:*









Rick Carlisle

College: Virginia

*Assistant Coaches:*









Dan Burke

College: Portland State









Johnny Davis

College: Dayton









Chad Forcier

College: Seattle Pacific

Leonard Perry

College: Idaho









Chuck Person

College: Auburn

*Advanced Scout/Assistant Coach:*

Jimmy Powell

*Strength-and-Conditioning Trainer:*









Shawn Windle

College- Maine - Presque Isle

*Athletic Trainer:*

Josh Corbeil

College- Boston University

*Assistant Athletic Trainer:*

Carl Eaton

*Senior Vice President of Basketball Administration:*

David Morway

*Manager of Basketball Administration:*

Sonya Clutinger

*Director of Player Personnel:*









Mel Daniels

*Director of Scouting/Assistant to President of Basketball Operations:*

Joe Ash

*Advanced Scout/Video Coordinator:*

Ron Oliver

*Scouts:*

Ryan Carr

Kevin Mackey

Carl Nicks

Nedjeljko "Misho" Ostarcevic

Alexsandar Pajovic

*Assistant Video Coordinators:*

Vance Catlin
Hansen Wong

*Administrative Assistant:*

Cory Burnett

*Equipment Manager:*

Joe Qatato

*Assistant Equipment Manager:*

Tommy Francis

*Team Statistics:*

*Team Statistics* (Pacers/Opponents):

_Points Per Game_: 95.56/96.64
_Rebounds Per Game_: 41.79/42.02
_Blocks Per Game_: 6.17/5.28
_Assists Per Game_: 20.92/19.23
_Steals Per Game_ 7.59/7.84
_Turnovers Per Game_: 16.71/16.23
_Fouls Per Game_: 23.28/23.89
_Field Goal %_: 43.5/45.2
_3pt Field Goal %_: 35.2/37.7
_Free Throw %_: 74.9/74.9
_Disqualifications_0.23/0.25

*Player Statistics* (Team Leaders):

_Games Played_: Tinsley, Granger, Foster, Armstrong (39)
_Games Started_: Jamaal Tinsley (39)
_Minutes Per Game_: Jermaine O'Neal (35.7)
_Points Per Game_: Jermaine O'Neal (19.2)
_Rebounds Per Game_: Jermaine O'Neal (10.4)
_Offensive Rebounds Per Game_: Jeff Foster (3.6)
_Defensive Rebounds Per Game_: Jermaine O'Neal (8.1)
_Assists Per Game_: Jamaal Tinsley (6.3)
_Steals Per Game_: Jamaal Tinsley (1.54)
_Blocks Per Game_: Jermaine O'Neal (3.06)
_Field Goal %_: Maceo Baston (69)
_3pt Field Goal %_: Danny Granger (38.5)
_Free Throw %_: Rawle Marshall (82.6)
_Turnovers Per Game_: Jermaine O'Neal (2.76)
_Fouls Per Game_: Jermaine O'Neal (3.3)

*Total Salary*:

$61,981,677

*Injuries*: 

Keith McLeod- Abdomen
David Harrison- Sprained Shoulder


*Season Transactions:*

Wednesday, January 17- Pacers trade Al Harrington, Stephen Jackson, Sarunas Jasikevicius, and Josh Powell to Warriors for Keith McLeod, Ike Diogu, Troy Murphy, and Mike Dunleavy.

*Links:*

Basketball-Reference's Pacers Page 
SportsNetwork's Pacer Page 
MSNBC's Pacer Page 
NBA.com's Pacer Page 
82games.com's Pacers Statistics 
Topix.net's Pacer Page 
Justbball's Pacers Forum 
RealGM's Pacers Boards 
RealGM's Pacers Page 
Hoopshype's Pacer Page 
InsideHoops' Pacer Page 
ESPN's Pacers Page 
Conseco Fieldhouse's Website 
CBS Sportsline's Pacers Page 
NBAWire's Pacers Page 
SportsNetwork's Pacers Page 
Google's Pacer News Source 
NBAWire's Pacers Forum 
Basketball.com's Pacers Page 
Newspapers in Indiana 
Sports Illustrated's Pacer Page 
Yahoo's Pacers Page 
AllSports.com's Pacers Site 
Fox Sports's Pacers Site 
Wikipedia's Pacers Information 
NBA Salaries 
Sportingnews.com's Pacers Site


----------



## Pacersthebest

*Re: 2005-2006 Indiana Pacers Roster Thread*

We only need an extra powerforward for our roster, the rest of the rosters seems pretty good.


----------



## StephenJackson

*Re: 2005-2006 Indiana Pacers Roster Thread*

Nice work Pacers Fan. I love all the time you put into this kind of stuff, definitely makes our forum 80 times better.


----------



## Pacersthebest

*Re: 2005-2006 Indiana Pacers Roster Thread*



StephenJackson said:


> Nice work Pacers Fan. I love all the time you put into this kind of stuff, definitely makes our forum 80 times better.


I fully agree with you, very usefull post you made.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: 2005-2006 Indiana Pacers Roster Thread*

Great work as always P Fan...........



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## jermaine7fan

*Re: 2005-2006 Indiana Pacers Roster Thread*



Kobe8 said:


> No need to quote this.


Hey... this is my first troll sighting on here... I was wondering how long it would be... 



Post edited, comments not necessary.


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: 2005-2006 Indiana Pacers Roster Thread*



jermaine7fan said:


> Hey... this is my first troll sighting on here... I was wondering how long it would be...


Relax. I talk to this guy online on occasion. He's joking.

You'll see a few Detroit trolls on here before the end of next season, but most either leave or are banned.


----------



## jermaine7fan

*Re: 2005-2006 Indiana Pacers Roster Thread*



Pacers Fan said:


> Relax. I talk to this guy online on occasion. He's joking.
> 
> You'll see a few Detroit trolls on here before the end of next season, but most either leave or are banned.


I see... sorry for jumping on to him so quickly then  But my Kobe statements stand... he is a bum!


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: 2005-2006 Indiana Pacers Roster Thread*

I'm sorry, but these roster threads have been copyrighted by me, and you will be facing some penalities. 

Nice work though.


----------



## StephenJackson

*Re: 2005-2006 Indiana Pacers Roster Thread*



Blazer Freak said:


> I'm sorry, but these roster threads have been copyrighted by me, and you will be facing some penalities.
> 
> Nice work though.



Except Pacers Fan did it for free:razz:


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: 2005-2006 Indiana Pacers Roster Thread*



Blazer Freak said:


> I'm sorry, but these roster threads have been copyrighted by me, and you will be facing some penalities.


It's too bad that mine are cheaper and better.


----------



## pacerfan23

*Re: 2005-2006 Indiana Pacers Roster Thread*

Yes great work...


----------



## MillerTime

*Re: 2005-2006 Indiana Pacers Roster Thread*

WOW nice job. This definetly looks very nice and definetly is a very good idea as long as it keeps updated. 

Just wondering though, how long did it take you to make that thread? From the time you clicked "new thread" to the time you click "Submit Post"?


----------



## rock747

*Re: 2005-2006 Indiana Pacers Roster Thread*

Wow this must have taken some time. Good work.


----------



## Banjoriddim

*Re: 2005-2006 Indiana Pacers Roster Thread*

Indeed wounderful thread. I appreciate your work Pacers Fan.


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: 2005-2006 Indiana Pacers Roster Thread*



MillerTime said:


> Just wondering though, how long did it take you to make that thread? From the time you clicked "new thread" to the time you click "Submit Post"?


It took me 5-6 hours over a two-day period with a lot of editing. Twice I accidently closed it out and my comptur froze while I was working on it, so I had to re-start what I was doing.


----------



## Gonzo

*Re: 2005-2006 Indiana Pacers Roster Thread*



Blazer Freak said:


> I'm sorry, but these roster threads have been copyrighted by me, and you will be facing some penalities.
> 
> Nice work though.


I think I'm going to charge 1,000 Ucash points for every resize that I have to do for you...

OT: Sorry I haven't posted much lately; I've been grounded for the past week and I've been too lazy to post when I've gotten the chance to get on the computer. I'll be back Friday afternoon, though.


----------



## Pacersthebest

*Re: 2005-2006 Indiana Pacers Roster Thread*



Pacers Fan said:


> It took me 5-6 hours over a two-day period with a lot of editing. Twice I accidently closed it out and my comptur froze while I was working on it, so I had to re-start what I was doing.


Respect.


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: 2005-2006 Indiana Pacers Roster Thread*

This thread still has a lot of work to go. Three things I'm looking for from others:

1. Answers to some blanks I have in here.
2. Suggestions for other things to add.
3. A table with the Pacers season schedule, which can be used to make in a code.


----------



## Tactics

*Re: 2005-2006 Indiana Pacers Roster Thread*

I just took a look at this thread, great job Pacers Fan, you are a great part of this board.


----------



## DannyGranger33

*Re: 2005-2006 Indiana Pacers Roster Thread*

Talk about a great thread...

Pacers 101 presented by Pacers Fan


----------



## Auggie

*Re: 2005-2006 Indiana Pacers Roster Thread*

:clap: :clap: good job man.


----------



## Gonzo

*Re: 2005-2006 Indiana Pacers Roster Thread*

Working on this...

<html>

<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="en-us">
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1252">
<title>Date</title>
</head>

<body>

<table x:str border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" style="border-collapse: collapse; width: 555px" id="table1">
<colgroup>
<col width="201" style="width: 151pt">
<col width="101" style="width: 76pt">
<col width="104" style="width: 78pt">
<col width="123" style="width: 92pt">
</colgroup>
<tr height="38" style="height: 28.5pt">
<td height="38" style="height: 28.5pt; width: 218px; font-weight: 700; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
<font color="#FFCC00">Date</font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; font-weight: 700; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: .5pt solid black; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
<font color="#FFCC00">Opponent</font></td>
<td style="width: 82px; font-weight: 700; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: .5pt solid black; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
<font color="#FFCC00">Local Time (central)</font></td>
<td style="width: 136px; font-weight: 700; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: .5pt solid black; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
<font color="#FFCC00">TV (Local/National)</font></td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height:12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38658">
<font color="#000080"><b>Wednesday, November 02, 2005</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
@ Orlando</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
7:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
WB4</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height:12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38659">
<font color="#000080"><b>Thursday, November 03, 2005</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
@ Miami</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
8:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
TNT</td>
</tr>
<tr height="24" style="height: 18.0pt">
<td style="height: 18px; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38661">
<font color="#000080"><b>Saturday, November 05, 2005</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" height="18">
Philadelphia</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" height="18">
8:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" height="18">
FSMW</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height:12.75pt">
<td style="height: 18px; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38665">
<font color="#000080"><b>Wednesday, November 09, 2005</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" height="18">
Miami</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" height="18">
8:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" height="18">
ESPN</td>
</tr>
<tr height="23" style="height: 17.25pt">
<td style="height: 22px; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38667">
<font color="#000080"><b>Friday, November 11, 2005</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" height="22">
New Jersey</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" height="22">
7:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" height="22">
FSMW</td>
</tr>
<tr height="20" style="height: 15.0pt">
<td style="height: 26px; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38668">
<font color="#000080"><b>Saturday, November 12, 2005</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" height="26">
@ Milwaukee</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" height="26">
8:30pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" height="26">
WB4</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height: 12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38672">
<font color="#000080"><b>Wednesday, November 16, 2005</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
@ Charlotte</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
7:30pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
WB4</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height:12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38676">
<font color="#000080"><b>Sunday, November 20, 2005</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
Houston</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
6:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
FSMW</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height:12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38680">
<font color="#000080"><b>Thursday, November 24, 2005</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
Cleveland</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
8:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
TNT</td>
</tr>
<tr height="16" style="height: 12.0pt">
<td height="16" style="height: 12.0pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38681">
<font color="#000080"><b>Friday, November 25, 2005</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
Atlanta</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
8:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
FSMW</td>
</tr>
<tr height="20" style="height: 15.0pt">
<td height="20" style="height: 15.0pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38683">
<font color="#000080"><b>Sunday, November 27, 2005</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
@ L.A. Clippers</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
3:30pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
WB4</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height:12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38685">
<font color="#000080"><b>Tuesday, November 29, 2005</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
@ Utah</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
9:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
FSMW</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height: 12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38686">
<font color="#000080"><b>Wednesday, November 30, 2005</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
@ Phoenix</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
9:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
WB4</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height:12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
<font color="#000080"><b> </b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
 </td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
 </td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
 </td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height: 12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38688">
<font color="#000080"><b>Friday, December 02, 2005</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
@ Portland</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
10:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
WB4</td>
</tr>
<tr height="19" style="height: 14.25pt">
<td height="19" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38690">
<font color="#000080"><b>Sunday, December 04, 2005</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
@ Seattle</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
8:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
WB4</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height:12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38692">
<font color="#000080"><b>Tuesday, December 06, 2005</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
Dallas</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
7:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
FSMW</td>
</tr>
<tr height="18" style="height: 13.5pt">
<td height="18" style="height: 13.5pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38694">
<font color="#000080"><b>Thursday, December 08, 2005</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
Washington</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
8:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
TNT</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height:12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38696">
<font color="#000080"><b>Saturday, December 10, 2005</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
Memphis</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
8:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
FSMW</td>
</tr>
<tr height="19" style="height: 14.25pt">
<td height="19" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38700">
<font color="#000080"><b>Wednesday, December 14, 2005</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
@ Boston</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
7:30pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
WB4</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height:12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38702">
<font color="#000080"><b>Friday, December 16, 2005</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
Utah</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
7:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
FSMW</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height: 12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38703">
<font color="#000080"><b>Saturday, December 17, 2005</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
@ New York</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
7:30pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
WB4</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height: 12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38707">
<font color="#000080"><b>Wednesday, December 21, 2005</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
L.A. Clippers</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
7:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
FSMW</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height: 12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38709">
<font color="#000080"><b>Friday, December 23, 2005</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
@ Cleveland</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
8:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
FSMW</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height:12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38712">
<font color="#000080"><b>Monday, December 26, 2005</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
@ Dallas</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
8:30pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
WB4</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height: 12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38713">
<font color="#000080"><b>Tuesday, December 27, 2005</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
@ San Antonio</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
8:30pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
WB4</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height:12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38716">
<font color="#000080"><b>Friday, December 30, 2005</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
Toronto</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
7:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
FSMW</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height:12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
<font color="#000080"><b> </b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
 </td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
 </td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
 </td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height:12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38719">
<font color="#000080"><b>Monday, January 02, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
Seattle</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
7:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
FSMW</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height:12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38721">
<font color="#000080"><b>Wednesday, January 04, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
@ Denver</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
9:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
WB4</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height: 12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38722">
<font color="#000080"><b>Thursday, January 05, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
@ Golden State</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
10:30pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
TNT</td>
</tr>
<tr height="20" style="height: 15.0pt">
<td height="20" style="height: 15.0pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38725">
<font color="#000080"><b>Sunday, January 08, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
@ Sacramento</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
9:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
WB4</td>
</tr>
<tr height="19" style="height: 14.25pt">
<td height="19" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38726">
<font color="#000080"><b>Monday, January 09, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
@ L.A. Lakers</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
10:30pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
WB4</td>
</tr>
<tr height="18" style="height: 13.5pt">
<td height="18" style="height: 13.5pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38728">
<font color="#000080"><b>Wednesday, January 11, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
Milwaukee</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
7:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
FSMW</td>
</tr>
<tr height="21" style="height: 15.75pt">
<td height="21" style="height: 15.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38730">
<font color="#000080"><b>Friday, January 13, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
Washington</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
7:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
FSMW</td>
</tr>
<tr height="19" style="height: 14.25pt">
<td height="19" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38731">
<font color="#000080"><b>Saturday, January 14, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
@ Chicago</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
8:30pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
FSMW</td>
</tr>
<tr height="18" style="height: 13.5pt">
<td height="18" style="height: 13.5pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38733">
<font color="#000080"><b>Monday, January 16, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
@ New Jersey</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
3:30pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
WB4</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height:12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38735">
<font color="#000080"><b>Wednesday, January 18, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
Charlotte</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
7:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
FSM4</td>
</tr>
<tr height="16" style="height: 12.0pt">
<td height="16" style="height: 12.0pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38737">
<font color="#000080"><b>Friday, January 20, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
@ Minnesota</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
8:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
WB4</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height:12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38738">
<font color="#000080"><b>Saturday, January 21, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
Chicago</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
8:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
FSMW</td>
</tr>
<tr height="20" style="height: 15.0pt">
<td height="20" style="height: 15.0pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38740">
<font color="#000080"><b>Monday, January 23, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
@ Atlanta</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
7:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
WB4</td>
</tr>
<tr height="20" style="height: 15.0pt">
<td height="20" style="height: 15.0pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38741">
<font color="#000080"><b>Tuesday, January 24, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
@ Cleveland</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
7:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
WB4</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height:12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38744">
<font color="#000080"><b>Friday, January 27, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
Cleveland</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
7:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
ESPN</td>
</tr>
<tr height="21" style="height: 15.75pt">
<td height="21" style="height: 15.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38748">
<font color="#000080"><b>Tuesday, January 31, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
@ Washington</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
7:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
WB4</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height:12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
<font color="#000080"><b> </b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
 </td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
 </td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
 </td>
</tr>
<tr height="18" style="height: 13.5pt">
<td height="18" style="height: 13.5pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38749">
<font color="#000080"><b>Wednesday, February 01, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
L.A. Lakers</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
7:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
FSMW</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height:12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38752">
<font color="#000080"><b>Saturday, February 04, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
Detroit</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
8:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
FSMW</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height:12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38756">
<font color="#000080"><b>Wednesday, February 08, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
Portland</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
7:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
FSMW</td>
</tr>
<tr height="18" style="height: 13.5pt">
<td height="18" style="height: 13.5pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38758">
<font color="#000080"><b>Friday, February 10, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
Golden State</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
8:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
ESPN</td>
</tr>
<tr height="19" style="height: 14.25pt">
<td height="19" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38760">
<font color="#000080"><b>Sunday, February 12, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
San Antonio</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
1:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
ABC</td>
</tr>
<tr height="22" style="height: 16.5pt">
<td height="22" style="height: 16.5pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38763">
<font color="#000080"><b>Wednesday, February 15, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
Milwaukee</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
7:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
FSMW</td>
</tr>
<tr height="20" style="height: 15.0pt">
<td height="20" style="height: 15.0pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38769">
<font color="#000080"><b>Tuesday, February 21, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
New Orleans</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
7:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
FSMW</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height:12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38771">
<font color="#000080"><b>Thursday, February 23, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
@ Detroit</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
8:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
TNT</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height:12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38772">
<font color="#000080"><b>Friday, February 24, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
Atlanta</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
7:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
FSMW</td>
</tr>
<tr height="19" style="height: 14.25pt">
<td height="19" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38774">
<font color="#000080"><b>Sunday, February 26, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
@ New Jersey</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
6:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
WB4</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height:12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
<font color="#000080"><b> </b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
 </td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
 </td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
 </td>
</tr>
<tr height="20" style="height: 15.0pt">
<td height="20" style="height: 15.0pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38777">
<font color="#000080"><b>Wednesday, March 01, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
@ Washington</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
7:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
FSMW</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height:12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38779">
<font color="#000080"><b>Friday, March 03, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:str="' Boston">
 Boston</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
7:30pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
ESPN</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height: 12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38781">
<font color="#000080"><b>Sunday, March 05, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
@ Philadelphia</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
1:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
ABC</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height:12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38783">
<font color="#000080"><b>Tuesday, March 07, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
New York</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
7:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
FSMW</td>
</tr>
<tr height="20" style="height: 15.0pt">
<td height="20" style="height: 15.0pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38784">
<font color="#000080"><b>Wednesday, March 08, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
@ Houston</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
8:30pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
WB4</td>
</tr>
<tr height="21" style="height: 15.75pt">
<td height="21" style="height: 15.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38786">
<font color="#000080"><b>Friday, March 10, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
@ New Orleans</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
8:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
FSMW</td>
</tr>
<tr height="18" style="height: 13.5pt">
<td height="18" style="height: 13.5pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38788">
<font color="#000080"><b>Sunday, March 12, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
@ Toronto</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
6:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
WB4</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height:12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38789">
<font color="#000080"><b>Monday, March 13, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
Orlando</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
7:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
FSMW</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height:12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38791">
<font color="#000080"><b>Wednesday, March 15, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
Denver</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
7:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
FSMW</td>
</tr>
<tr height="16" style="height: 12.0pt">
<td height="16" style="height: 12.0pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38793">
<font color="#000080"><b>Friday, March 17, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
Sacramento</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
7:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
FSMW</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height:12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38794">
<font color="#000080"><b>Saturday, March 18, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
Boston</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
1:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
ABC</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height: 12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38797">
<font color="#000080"><b>Tuesday, March 21, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
@ Memphis</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
8:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
WB4</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height:12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38798">
<font color="#000080"><b>Wednesday, March 22, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
Chicago</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
7:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
FSMW</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height:12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38800">
<font color="#000080"><b>Friday, March 24, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
Detroit</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
7:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
FSMW</td>
</tr>
<tr height="20" style="height: 15.0pt">
<td height="20" style="height: 15.0pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38802">
<font color="#000080"><b>Sunday, March 26, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
Philadelphia</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
1:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
ABC</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height:12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38803">
<font color="#000080"><b>Monday, March 27, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
@ Miami</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
7:30pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
WB4</td>
</tr>
<tr height="19" style="height: 14.25pt">
<td height="19" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38804">
<font color="#000080"><b>Tuesday, March 28, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
@ Atlanta</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
7:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
WB4</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height:12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38806">
<font color="#000080"><b>Thursday, March 30, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
Phoenix</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
8:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
TNT</td>
</tr>
<tr height="23" style="height: 17.25pt">
<td height="23" style="height: 17.25pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
<font color="#000080"><b> </b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
 </td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
 </td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
 </td>
</tr>
<tr height="20" style="height: 15.0pt">
<td height="20" style="height: 15.0pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38808">
<font color="#000080"><b>Saturday, April 01, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
@ Milwaukee</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
8:30pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
WB4</td>
</tr>
<tr height="23" style="height: 17.25pt">
<td height="23" style="height: 17.25pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38811">
<font color="#000080"><b>Tuesday, April 04, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
@ Chicago</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
8:30pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
WB4</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height:12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38812">
<font color="#000080"><b>Wednesday, April 05, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
Toronto</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
7:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
FSMW</td>
</tr>
<tr height="19" style="height: 14.25pt">
<td height="19" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38814">
<font color="#000080"><b>Friday, April 07, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
@ New York</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
8:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
ESPN</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height:12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38816">
<font color="#000080"><b>Sunday, April 09, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
@ Detroit</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
1:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
ABC</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height:12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38817">
<font color="#000080"><b>Monday, April 10, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
New York</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
7:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
FSMW</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height:12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38819">
<font color="#000080"><b>Wednesday, April 12, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
Boston</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
7:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
FSMW</td>
</tr>
<tr height="22" style="height: 16.5pt">
<td height="22" style="height: 16.5pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38821">
<font color="#000080"><b>Friday, April 14, 2006</b></font></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
Minnesota</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
8:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
ESPN</td>
</tr>
<tr height="21" style="height: 15.75pt">
<td height="21" style="height: 15.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38822">
<b><font color="#000080">Saturday, April 15, 2006</font></b></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: left; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
@ Charlotte</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
7:30pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
WB4</td>
</tr>
<tr height="22" style="height: 16.5pt">
<td height="22" style="height: 16.5pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38824">
<b><font color="#000080">Monday, April 17, 2006</font></b></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: left; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
@ Toronto</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
7:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
WB4</td>
</tr>
<tr height="17" style="height:12.75pt">
<td height="17" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 218px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: .5pt solid black; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px" x:num="38826">
<b><font color="#000080">Wednesday, April 19, 2006</font></b></td>
<td style="width: 106px; text-align: left; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
Orlando</td>
<td style="width: 82px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
7:00pm</td>
<td style="width: 136px; text-align: center; white-space: normal; color: windowtext; font-size: 10.0pt; font-weight: 400; font-style: normal; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial; vertical-align: bottom; border-left: medium none; border-right: .5pt solid black; border-top: medium none; border-bottom: .5pt solid black; padding-left: 1px; padding-right: 1px; padding-top: 1px">
FSMW</td>
</tr>
</table>

</body>

</html>


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: 2005-2006 Indiana Pacers Roster Thread*

Just so everyone knows, I'll update the stats every other weekend. So, the first time I put the stats in will be around the 18th/19th. I should update the record after every game or two.


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: 2005-2006 Indiana Pacers Roster Thread*

Updated


----------



## bench5

*Re: 2005-2006 Indiana Pacers Roster Thread*

:banana: :clap: Awesome work Pacer fan must of taken a long time to do.


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: 2005-2006 Indiana Pacers Roster Thread*

Updated


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: 2005-2006 Indiana Pacers Roster Thread*

Updated


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: 2005-2006 Indiana Pacers Roster Thread*



Pacers Fan said:


> Updated



Thank you........




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## lakers9104

*Re: 2005-2006 Indiana Pacers Roster Thread*

whaT WILL HAPPEN to the pacers lineup when he is traded (RON ARTEST) :banana:


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: 2005-2006 Indiana Pacers Roster Thread*



lakers9104 said:


> whaT WILL HAPPEN to the pacers lineup when he is traded (RON ARTEST) :banana:


It's more of an "if" to me. If he's traded, I'll just remove his and the others profiles who are traded, and add the ones of the players the Pacers acquired.

If you're not talking about this specific thread, then if he's traded, whoever we acquire will probably start at the 2 or 3, with Stephen Jackson fillling the other position.


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: 2005-2006 Indiana Pacers Roster Thread*

This hasn't been updated in a month... until now.


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: 2005-2006 Indiana Pacers Roster Thread*

Updated. I replaced Ron Artest with a Peja Stojakovic bio, edited the stats, tweaked some strengths/weaknesses, and added my own thoughts on Danny Granger.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: 2005-2006 Indiana Pacers Roster Thread*



Pacers Fan said:


> Updated. I replaced Ron Artest with a Peja Stojakovic bio, edited the stats, tweaked some strengths/weaknesses, and added my own thoughts on Danny Granger.



Nice....

You did a great job on D.G....

Thank you... :cheers: ...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## lakers9104

*Re: 2005-2006 Indiana Pacers Roster Thread*

thank you peja i got to see some high lights on court cuts on the score


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: 2005-2006 Indiana Pacers Roster Thread*

Updated. 5 games in 2 weeks? Wow.


----------



## lakers9104

*Re: 2005-2006 Indiana Pacers Roster Thread*

i like how peja is getting more points and more highlights on the score


----------



## lakers9104

*Re: 2005-2006 Indiana Pacers Roster Thread*

peja is sick the drive to the playoff peja is the next best pacer


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: 2005-2006 Indiana Pacers Roster Thread*

Sorry for not updating this more. When I came back in the second semester, I had to complete a web site for my computer applications class. So, of course, I did it on the Pacers, and mainly used the roster thread. So, I had to update that thing at least once a week, and I didn't want to update it twice.

I updated some of it now. Mainly the salaries, some strengths/weaknesses, and general information. I'll update the statistics sometime later.


----------



## TheTruth34

*Re: 2005-2006 Indiana Pacers Roster Thread*

Pacers need a backup PF...Jared Jeffries still available? Unless they want Shawne Willams or Marquise Daniels at the backup 4 but they are kinda small.


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: 2005-2006 Indiana Pacers Roster Thread*

Slight update. I tweaked some staff members, removed some players, and added some players, but not profiles for a few weeks. I might make a schedule this weekend if I'm bored enough to spend an hour typing numbers.


----------



## Gonzo

*Re: 2005-2006 Indiana Pacers Roster Thread*

You could just piece together a big long image in Photoshop for the schedule..


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: 2005-2006 Indiana Pacers Roster Thread*



Box Man said:


> You could just piece together a big long image in Photoshop for the schedule..


Or you could, since you have photoshop. :biggrin:


----------



## Pacers Fan

Updated. Basically, I added what I should've at the beginning of the season: New player profiles, salaries, etc. I'll make a stats update over winter break.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Updated. Basically, stats.


----------



## Knick Killer

good job with the updates


----------



## The Man

Definitely needs an update now.


----------



## Pacers Fan

The Man said:


> Definitely needs an update now.


Yeah, I know. I have nothing better to do over the weekend, though I might feel too lazy.


----------



## MillerTime

Just incase you didn't know-

Ike will be #1
Murphy #3
McLeod #20

Dunleavy still hasn't picked yet. I bet it will be something weird though.


----------



## MillerTime

Dunleavy #17.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Updated!


----------



## Auggie

good job Pacers Fan! looking good


----------



## Pacers Fan

I really don't have time for this anymore. If anyone wants to continue this, let me know within the week, or I'll unsticky it.


----------

